# Alcohol Injection



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

Is anyone running and alcohol injection system with their supercharger? I'am running a F1A procharger with a 3 core racing intercooler with 18 boost.I found a unit from Alcohol Injections with a trunk mounted 1.5 gal. unit wtih twin spray.Any pros or cons if you run a system? Do you see a big gain in HP.Also I'am not runnig a stock engine.Forged 402ci build from the bottom up .List of some mods in the introduce yourself fourm.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

bondjames said:


> I am new to this site. I think this site is providing information about Alcohol Injection. I think alcoholics are very dangerous in the world. I think this site is to be awareness to all the people in the world. I think this site is to be useful to acknowledged to the public. I fully recommended about this site to all the people.
> =====================
> alcoholism treatment


WTF?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

it's spam


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

to get better alcohol info. check out the turbo buick forums.i'm getting ready to my kit up and running on my t type


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

go with a methanol injection system. cheap horsepower


----------

